# Song of Wing Chun



## coffeerox (Aug 3, 2010)

I hear this being referred to by Gary Lam a lot but I didn't know what it was.  Was it an actual song? Is it actually the Wing Chun maxims?  Whatever it is, I found it.  It's some pretty interesting stuff.

http://yangfamilytaijiquan.com/SongofWingChun.aspx


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh that one , I thought you meant this one-

Everybody have fun tonight
Everybody have fun tonight
Everybody Wang Chung tonight
Everybody have fun tonight
Everybody Wang Chung tonight
Everybody have fun tonight
Everybody have fun


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Aug 3, 2010)

Once I started liking Wing Chun I changed the lyrics from Wang Chung to Wing Chun


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 4, 2010)

Each Family of Wing Chun or CMA in general has their own "Kuen Kuit" 
&#25331;&#35363; which is a translated in English as sometimes (Fist) song, poetry or I prefer the translation "formula". Which is a unique expression from each of our Ancestors on their training methodology, knowledge accumulated, understanding in general. The Kuen Kuit provide access into a decent understanding of the System itself, but take note the Kuen Kuit are generally transmitted in a more informal format, for instance during dim sum or tea house, but generally not in an academic sense. 

Also to note Kuen Kuit are important concepts but are not & never will be the "be all end all" of Wing Chun, take them for what there worth but allow room to grow & accumulate your own understanding as well. 


I would advise you to check out a book from "Moy Yat" called Kuen Kuit, haha since were on the topic, it gives a decent translation from the Kuen Kuit as handed down from Ip Man & inscribed on the chops.


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.wcarchive.com/articles/maxims-kuen-kuit.htm

The above kuit was originally lifted without permission from the Fong collection. More sayings than in the Moy yat collection.

The Ip man lineage collections are a little different from Sum Nun's.

joy chaudhuri

www.tempewingchun.com

PS: Self interpretations of the kuit without expert guidance can be misleading.


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 4, 2010)

Vajramusti said:


> http://www.wcarchive.com/articles/maxims-kuen-kuit.htm
> 
> The above kuit was originally lifted without permission from the Fong collection. More sayings than in the Moy yat collection.
> 
> ...



nice bit of history there.  I read the WC Archive one already but I didn't know about what it meant when they say song of Wing Chun.  Thanks you guys



> PS: Self interpretations of the kuit without expert guidance can be misleading



Correct, that is why you read the multiple interpretations from experts to get a rudimentary understanding.


----------

